# question to breeders(particularly of rabbits)



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

i was just wondering as the rabbit is suppose to be the most neglegted pet in britain, do any breeders on here rehome their baby rabbits on a contract stating they must go back to the breeder if they are no longer wanted? 

i think this is the only responsible thing to do as rescues are overwhelmed with unwanted pets, unfortunatly very often once the novelty has worn off rabbits are shut in a hutch down the bottom of the garden and practically forgotton about, i dont think many people realise they have such a long lifespan i myself have had 3 live into double figures, so imo a breeder should only breed if they know for certain they can accomodate any rabbits they've produced any time in the future!

so does anyone else think breeders should take responsibility for the animals they produce?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't bred for ages now but when I did the kits went to homes on the condition that if they where no longer wanted they had to bring themn back to me and not give them away to anyone else....the owners stuck to it too....and I only ever got one back.
Saw one of my kits a few days ago actually....the youngest ones are 5 now and it's so noce to see them grow.
I'm considerig breeding my Giant now but not yet sure, I wouldnt consider it if I hadn't got deffinate loving homes lined up though.
Clare xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> I haven't bred for ages now but when I did the kits went to homes on the condition that if they where no longer wanted they had to bring themn back to me and not give them away to anyone else....the owners stuck to it too....and I only ever got one back.
> Saw one of my kits a few days ago actually....the youngest ones are 5 now and it's so noce to see them grow.
> I'm considerig breeding my Giant now but not yet sure, I wouldnt consider it if I hadn't got deffinate loving homes lined up though.
> Clare xx


thats excellent to hear!:thumbup: if all breeders were as responsible as you there wouldnt be a crisis, well done!


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

i agree with you. Thing i find it is the people who breed their "pet" to make a bit of money which is the problem as if they can't sell them the dump them on recuse centers they also don't care where they go.

i have 4 guinea pigs which are unsold babies. One is a inbreed so has extra back toes. He is lucky it's he's only health problem who knows what will happen when a new litter is born.:frown:


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I was really surprised recently when I went to see a giant rabbit breeder and they didn't say anything about wanting to see where the rabbit would be kept. 
For all they knew we'd keep it in a tiny hutch with no access to a run.

When we thought we might have a litter on the way (we thought our rabbits had been mis sexed) we planned to check on every home the kits would go to to ensure that they would be looked after properly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks for your input


unfortunatley these type of breeders are far too common, im afraid ethical breeders of rabbits and rodents are in the minority


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Far far too many breeders like this....I have never let mine go to anyone who
A. I hadn't met and got to know
B. came to visit their Bun
C. gave me the oppatunity to see where they'd be kept.
and answerd all of my questions however much I p1ssed then off with the amount I asked.

I would much rather be a pain in the ass than let any of my babies go to some place where they wouldnt be happy.

I know I would have plenty of owners if I bred Dolly because she's a reletivly new addition to the Giant rabbit family....British yellow continentals have only recently been recognised by the BRC and many people like them.She's a very pretty show quality rabbit although I don't show her but she will have beautiful babies given the right mate.....which I already have if i decide to go ahead. Still not sure and it wont be till the weather fines up if i do,,,,she is a house bunny but she does go out and it can get cold in the area of the house where she mainly stays.
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

i only breed them for meat


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

borderer said:


> i only breed them for meat


I'm watching you Borderer boy......you stay away from my dolly.....:lol::lol:....she'd feed a family of 5 for a week bless er...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

many rabbit forum users dont look outside of the rabbit section so if you want a true response I would suggest reposting. Their is a huge difference between a responsible breeder and a irresponsible one. Many breeders always state they will have the rabbits back at any point, however many owners also feel to embarrassed to return them or move out of the area. I have spend today cleaning out a good 40 rabbits at a rescue centre near me, in comparison they have 5 guinea pigs all with homes lined up. I would completely agree they are by far the most neglected pet.


----------

